# Ghost Pic



## wero626 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice brownie. I wish I had a brown one, all of mine are green lol.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't tell if it's a male or female... but looks more female than male. Can you get a head-on shot that's not blurry?


----------



## wero626 (Nov 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Can't tell if it's a male or female... but looks more female than male. Can you get a head-on shot that's not blurry?


ILL TRy right know...


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2009)

reptileman said:


> ILL TRy right know...


Back away from the mantis a little more to get it more in focus... we can always enlarge.


----------



## wero626 (Nov 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Back away from the mantis a little more to get it more in focus... we can always enlarge.


Hows that one i took it with my cell phone more in focus my camera ran outta batteries ill try and take pictures of my green one i was gonna give you the brown one thought it looks wayy cool..


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 19, 2009)

def. female


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2009)

Second pic.... definitely female.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2009)

reptileman said:


> Hows that one i took it with my cell phone more in focus my camera ran outta batteries ill try and take pictures of my green one i was gonna give you the brown one thought it looks wayy cool..


If it's green, it's most likely also a female.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice pics Reptileman, and nice beardie in the back


----------



## revmdn (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool.


----------

